# New update on High Country Ohuivo's Griffin



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

A guy emailed me this morning about Griffin because he has his littermate brother. He said he is one hard pup at 6 months. Apparently he has been doing a little bitework with him and is really impressed. Doesn't surprise me at all because I can't even pet Griffin without him going into bite mode. Drives me nuts. I have to wrap an arm around him for a while until he chills. He also has another dale sired by one of my males. He said there was a BIG difference between the two as the one sired by a male out of my lines is TALL and Griff's brother will never be as tall and rangey. He is waiting to see this first cross.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> A guy emailed me this morning about Griffin because he has his littermate brother. He said he is one hard pup at 6 months. Apparently he has been doing a little bitework with him and is really impressed. Doesn't surprise me at all because I can't even pet Griffin without him going into bite mode. Drives me nuts. I have to wrap an arm around him for a while until he chills. He also has another dale sired by one of my males. He said there was a BIG difference between the two as the one sired by a male out of my lines is TALL and Griff's brother will never be as tall and rangey. He is waiting to see this first cross.


 
Okay, I gotta ask---you can't pet your own dog that you've had from a baby puppy without him going into bite mode? What do you call bite mode and how does that relate to bite work? What bitework is the other guy doing with a 6 month old that is soooo impressive? So his only comparison and his only interest in your first breeding is how tall they are going to be?

Terrasita


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Okay, I gotta ask---you can't pet your own dog that you've had from a baby puppy without him going into bite mode? What do you call bite mode and how does that relate to bite work? What bitework is the other guy doing with a 6 month old that is soooo impressive? So his only comparison and his only interest in your first breeding is how tall they are going to be?
> 
> Terrasita


I don't think that height is his only interst T, but, it is a major one for me. I know some of the pups will be shorter and some taller so that really isn't a major concern. My dogs have the height and the narrow build for speed in this country as it is steep and rough. Griff's parents are 24" and 24 1/2 inches respectively. East German dales are bred closer to the standard heights for the standard uses, not running fast game. I can handle the dog just fine but he has an extreme propensity to bite when just being friendly. He is not being aggressive. Griffs brother is not going to do sport work but personal protection. To me, height and speed are very important as there is no reason to persue things the dogs can't put enough pressure on. Aside from that, I was just relaying what he had said and I would assume it is better to have a dog that thinks of biting as fun rather than one that doesn't want to bite because you are people and airedales are an extremely people oriented breed.


----------

